# stone coated steel installed during winter time



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Having done a roof (as a DIYer) in the winter time, well, let's just say, I wouldn't recommend it. Not only is it hard to install the roof itself, it's difficult to get up on the roof when you are battling frost, snow, wind, etc. Very dangerous.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Paul.le said:


> What is your opinion professional roofers? we have to install our new roof between now until March or during the winter. There are not days above 40 degree between now and then. Is there any issue for this type of roof installed in the cold weather?
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


None whatsoever. You are good to go.

One of the other benefits of steel vs. asphalt.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Steel is fine in winter. Just don't jam them together. Allow a little play so they don't 'heave' when they heat up in the summer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> Steel is fine in winter. Just don't jam them together. Allow a little play so they don't 'heave' when they heat up in the summer.


+1

Give it a bit more of an expansion joint unless it is really warm.


----------



## Paul.le (Dec 12, 2011)

We are using contractor to install it. What kind of question or legal document that I should ask or know about before he start working on it. Thanks


----------

